# Full 1915-1923 Chero Cola bottle from eBay!



## Soda (Jan 2, 2020)

I paid only 20 dollars for it. I myself couldnt believe the price, especially for a full example of its age (it did come from a non collector, which definitely had something to do with it ;D). It is however missing the label, which I'm buying soon. If anyone knows how to apply the labels to the bottle, please do tell! The bottle was produced in Columbus, Georgia.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 2, 2020)

Chero's aren't particularly worth that much, but you sure don't see a full one everyday! Schweet!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 2, 2020)

Actually $30.00 since you had to pay for shipping but who's counting. Anything that you can get  unopened from that far back  (almost 100 years) is a great find.


----------



## Soda (Jan 2, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Actually $30.00 since you had to pay for shipping but who's counting. Anything that you can get  unopened from that far back  (almost 100 years) is a great find.


Yeah shipping has gotten insane. It's almost as if you have to pay double the actual price of the bottle.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 3, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Actually $30.00 since you had to pay for shipping but who's counting. Anything that you can get  unopened from that far back  (almost 100 years) is a great find.




I feel as if you and me should start a revolution, and take back the USPS for the people! lol.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 3, 2020)

Buy all the bottles online that you have your eye on before shipping goes up more.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 3, 2020)

That is pretty early for a sealed crown top bottle.  While I hate to be negative, personally I'm suspicious that it may have been refilled recently.  The caps from that era had cork liners which have a tendency to decay over time, though if it was kept in perfect conditions I suppose it's possible that the contents are original.  However, that exact Chero Cola cap is also currently available online, unused, for $3.


----------



## Soda (Jan 3, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That is pretty early for a sealed crown top bottle.  While I hate to be negative, personally I'm suspicious that it may have been refilled recently.  The caps from that era had cork liners which have a tendency to decay over time, though if it was kept in perfect conditions I suppose it's possible that the contents are original.  However, that exact Chero Cola cap is also currently available online, unused, for $3.


Yes, but I bought it from someone who didn't sell any other bottles and I only paid $30 for it. If they were knowingly scamming, I'd feel like they would charge way higher for it. Also, I have a cork sealed bottle from around the same time with the paper seal unbroken and original contents still in there, so it is definitely possible to be original.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah I wouldn't expect them to be scamming you, but it is possible they were mislead.  I've been sold refilled bottles by people who didn't know any better in the past.  Regardless, $30 certainly isn't the end of the world one way or the other.


----------



## kolawars (Jan 8, 2020)

That's a 1930s cap on a bottle discontinued in 1923. If you want an original label I have some listed on eBay.


----------



## Burkenhill (Jan 8, 2020)

A soda bottle capped and still full with ORIGINAL contents as it came off the production line by the bottler is extremely, extremely rare.  Some of the giveaways that it has been re-filled at some time in the intervening years of course range from a newer cap on an older bottle as already mentioned, contents that ARE NOT moldy or contents that are as full or filled higher than the original amount it would have been originally filled with.  The seal on the cork cap inevitably fails after 90 plus years as in this case, allowing air in or to cause leaks or evaporation.   I have to say that anybody that buys a soda bottle that is capped and full and believes the bottle to have original contents is naive.  Having said that, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and $20 plus shipping for a bottle with a correct cap, filled or not, is not out of line.  Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 8, 2020)

There's actually an Ebay seller who bought an entire estate of nothing but filled soda bottles. One of the largest collections in the country. But I think all the bottles are 1950's and up. If a person has the right machine there are ways to recap the bottles. Still, the price paid for that full Chero bottle isn't much more than an empty one would cost anymore.


----------



## Soda (Jan 10, 2020)

kolawars said:


> That's a 1930s cap on a bottle discontinued in 1923. If you want an original label I have some listed on eBay.


Thanks for the heads up! Thankfully there are refunds on it so I didn't lose any money either. I plan to open it up and see what they filled it with.


----------



## Wadersmith (Aug 13, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> Chero's aren't particularly worth that much, but you sure don't see a full one everyday! Schweet!


Looks like you're only going for common ones then lol


----------

